# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2009)



## Rog (25 Abr 2009 às 15:00)

*Época 2009*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.

*Nomes*

Ana
Bill
Claudette
Danny
Erika
Fred
Grace
Henri
Ida
Joaquin
Kate
Larry
Mindy
Nicholas
Odette
Peter
Rose
Sam
Teresa
Victor
Wanda


*Links úteis*


*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
PSU E-Wall:
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
FSU Phase Diagrams
SFWMD Model Plots
ECMWF Tropical
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots

*Outros Dados*
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
QuikSCAT
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico


*Institutos de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder




*Climatologia*


*IMPORTANTE:*

* Os dados de climatologia são isso mesmo, climatologia. Ou seja, historicamente pode ser improvável um perigoso furacão em determinado local/mês, mas pode perfeitamente suceder. 

* Como há anos mais fracos (como por ex. 2006) também há anos muito activos (como por ex.  2005, o pior desde que há registos). O facto de haver eventualmente uma época fraca não significa que não ocorram furacões perigosos durante essa época. O facto de se prever uma época activa não quer dizer que as suas férias ou lua de mel estejam comprometidas. Todos os anos dezenas de milhares de portugueses passam férias na pior altura sem quaisquer problemas mas todos os anos há quase sempre algumas centenas que acabam por ter o azar de estar na semana e local errado. O factor mais importante é não ser apanhado de surpresa, manter-se sempre informado (e à sua agência de viagens) e acompanhar com regularidade a época aqui no forum e no site do NHC.

* Não é possível prever a formação de uma tempestade tropical ou furacão para além de 4 ou 5 dias de antecedência. Não é possível prever com exactidão o trajecto e intensidade desse sistema tropical para além de 2 ou 3 dias. Por isso não vale a pena perguntar se haverá um furacão em determinado local daqui a umas semanas ou meses pois ninguém lhe pode responder de forma séria e rigorosa a essa pergunta. 

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal. Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.



*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses (acumulado)*






*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está habitualmente activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*







NHC


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2009 às 15:16)

As previsões para a epoca 2009 de furacões no Atlântico, segundo a University College London:





O relatório completo

Probabilidade de furacões neste mês de Abril:


----------



## rbsmr (9 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Nomes de Furacões retiradosFuracões2009-05-08 (IM)

O Comité para os Furacões da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) retirou o nome de três furacões da lista oficial para o Atlântico Norte, devido aos danos causados em 2008. GUSTAV, IKE e PALOMA foram os nomes removidos. O nome ALMA foi igualmente retirado da listagem de nomes do Pacífico Norte.Este Comité elabora a lista de potenciais nomes para os ciclones tropicais a serem utilizados cada seis anos em ambos os oceanos. 

Os nomes retirados foram substituídos por GONZALO, ISAIAS e PAULETTE, respectivamente para o Atlântico Norte e por AMANDA para o Pacífico Norte.

Esta decisão foi tomada no decurso da 31ª Reunião do Comité para os Furacões da Associação regional IV da OMM (América do Norte, América Central e Caraíbas) que decorreu em Nassau, Bahamas.

A época de furacões do Atlântico Norte inicia-se a 1 de Junho e termina a 30 de Novembro.

in www.meteo.pt


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2009 às 11:11)

Faltam duas semanas para o arranque da época oficial e o Atlântico parece já estar a "aquecer os motores". Nestes dias tem havido já dois focos de atenção, o primeiro devido a uma depressão extra-tropical quase estacionária a leste das Bermudas que poderia eventualmente entrar em transição sub-tropical à medida que fosse perdendo as características frontais, mas desde ontem esse cenário parece bastante mais afastado.















O outro foco de interesse tem sido alguma insistência de alguns modelos em desenvolverem uma perturbação Próximo da Jamaica rumando para Cuba e Florida e Golfo do México.

*GFS*





*ECM*





Não parece nada de especial, e provavelmente alguma coisa fraca até será bem vinda pois a Florida ainda não se livrou da seca severa e extrema a sul.


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2009 às 20:25)

E hoje foi decretado o *Invest 90L*, o primeiro Invest da época, relativo à situação dos modelos que falei ontem.

Para já não há grande coisa a ver e o NHC ainda não se se pronunciou mas no servidor do NHC já aparece o 90L.



> NHC_ATCF
> invest_al902009.invest
> FSTDA
> R
> ...


----------



## Agreste (18 Mai 2009 às 21:22)

Não se vê de facto grande coisa sobre "a coisa", parece demasiado desorganizado mas começar a borbulhar a 15 dias do tiro de partida é extraordinário...


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2009 às 23:02)

> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. SATELLITE IMAGERY AND SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT AN AREA OF
> DISTURBED WEATHER HAS FORMED OVER EASTERN CUBA...THE SOUTHEASTERN
> ...



NHC


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Agreste disse:


> Não se vê de facto grande coisa sobre "a coisa", parece demasiado desorganizado mas começar a borbulhar a 15 dias do tiro de partida é extraordinário...



A situação é bastante confusa, temos alguns modelos a desenvolver com consistência qualquer coisa que não se vê ainda o quê, temos algo que tinha uma circulação nos níveis médios que foi onde inicializaram o Invest relacionado com uma ULL, temos uma frente no Golfo, frente essa mais forte do que é habitual para a época nesta zona, e temos também uma pequena depressão a formar-se no Golfo. E alguns dos modelos nas últimas saídas já mudaram e desenvolvem esta do Golfo e não onde está este Invest.






Penso que esta confusão é característica destas semanas de transição, e os modelos andam aos papeis. Em condições normais acho que isto não seria um Invest pelo menos para já, mas eles, meteorologistas,  devem estar em pulgas para começar a época 

O NHC não abordou esta confusão, mas o NWS de Miami explica as coisas.



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MIAMI FL
> 230 PM EDT MON MAY 18 2009
> 
> ...




Entretanto com a tal frente o sul da Florida já vai tendo a chuva que tanto necessitava.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2009 às 11:38)

Depois do 90L não ter dado em nada, temos um novo Invest que me parece que nem vale o custo de um post. Mas fica aí como informação.


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2009 às 17:20)

O 91L evolui bastante tirando vantagens de estar sobre a corrente do Golfo e de windshear muito baixo. Temos assim a primeira depressão tropical da temporada com a possibilidade de se tornar a *Tempestade Tropical Ana* amanhã. Não existe à partida risco para terra.













> 00
> WTNT31 KNHC 281449
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2009 às 00:18)

Alguns modelos mostram uma depressão a chegar aos Açores daqui a 30 horas que à primeira vista poderia parecer que se trataria da Depressão Tropical nº1 ou uma extra-tropical "vitaminada" após absorver os remanescentes desta.

*GFS/MeteoPT Vento (saída 18z) *






Mas uma análise mais atenta mostra que eles estão a modelar coisas distintas.

*GFS*






*ECM*






Resta saber qual o impacto nas próximas saídas dos modelos após estes serem inicializados com a informação da existência de uma depressão tropical.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 10:09)

Vince disse:


> Resta saber qual o impacto nas próximas saídas dos modelos após estes serem inicializados com a informação da existência de uma depressão tropical.



A saída das 0h não diminuiu em nada a intensidade prevista com que a tal depressão irá afectar o arquipélago dos Açores.

O IM prevê para este fim-de-semana, que o arquipélago seja assolado por vento forte 40/65 km/h com rajadas até 80 km/h. Chuva ou aguaceiros, possibilidade de trovoadas e mar que se tornará alteroso.

Quando a depressão tropical one, a situação actual é a seguinte:



> ...Depression heading for colder waters...
> 
> At 500 am AST...0900 UTC...the center of Tropical Depression One was
> located near latitude 38.9 north...longitude 66.3 west or about 260
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2009 às 12:31)

A convecção já está bastante desacoplada a leste do centro, com a água a ser cada vez mais fria terá perdido esta noite a oportunidade de ser tornar a Tempestade Tropical Ana e não deverá sobreviver como tropical mais do que 24 horas segundo o NHC

INITIAL      29/0900Z 38.9N  66.3W    30 KT
 12HR VT     29/1800Z 40.2N  63.7W    30 KT
 24HR VT     30/0600Z 42.5N  59.1W    25 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
 36HR VT     30/1800Z...DISSIPATED


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2009 às 20:54)

Temos um novo Invest desta vez nos Açores, o *92L*, relativo a uma possível transição subtropical da depressão que está no arquipélago e que achámos bastante curiosa nas previsões dos modelos na 6ª feira passada.

Como é em Portugal faremos o seguimento no tópico dos Açores e Madeira:
 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2009


----------



## Ithaka (2 Jun 2009 às 20:31)

Olá Vince

Vou viajar para cuba dia 9 de Junho (via madrid), gostava de saber como poderá estar o tempo por Varadero para essa semana, está previsto alguma coisa?

Obrigada


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2009 às 10:42)

Ithaka disse:


> Vou viajar para cuba dia 9 de Junho (via madrid), gostava de saber como poderá estar o tempo por Varadero para essa semana, está previsto alguma coisa?



Não aparece nada nos modelos até às 168 horas (10 Junho)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)*

Cheira-me que está a nascer uma depressão tropical a este da Madeira!!














A rotação está boa... e a convectividade (CAPE) tambem...


A olho nu parece que vai dar algo de interessante...


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)*



> A olho nu parece que vai dar algo de interessante...



 parece mesmo interessante..vamos a ver como será o seu desenvolvimento...a sua rotação pode dar boas células para portugal..que achas ??


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2009 às 02:07)

Deixando a depressão madeirense que nada teve de tropical de lado. Este ano estou a estranhar um pouco que a época esteja a ser tão calma, eu sei que ainda estamos no inicio, mas nos anos recentes houve bastante mais acividade nas primeiras semanas da época ou mesmo antes da é poca começar oficialmente. 
O que se passa a água não está quente o suficiente? Ou existem outros factores mais determinantes do que a temperatura da no desenvolvimento das tempestades tropicais

Desculpem a Ignoância


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 16:14)

No mar das Caraíbas uma onda tropical está sob investigação, com a denominação *Invest 93L*. A probabilidade de se desenvolver para já parece baixa.



> A TROPICAL WAVE OVER THE WESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA CONTINUES TO PRODUCE
> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS FROM CUBA AND THE CAYMAN ISLANDS
> SOUTHWESTWARD TO HONDURAS.  CONDITIONS APPEAR MARGINALLY FAVORABLE
> FOR SOME SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM BEFORE IT REACHES THE
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 16:16)

MSantos disse:


> Deixando a depressão madeirense que nada teve de tropical de lado. Este ano estou a estranhar um pouco que a época esteja a ser tão calma, eu sei que ainda estamos no inicio, mas nos anos recentes houve bastante mais acividade nas primeiras semanas da época ou mesmo antes da é poca começar oficialmente.
> O que se passa a água não está quente o suficiente? Ou existem outros factores mais determinantes do que a temperatura da no desenvolvimento das tempestades tropicais




Segundo opinião que li, a ZCIT está um pouco mais a sul do que é normal para esta altura do ano, por vezes acontece, como em 2004. E nalgumas zonas como as Caraíbas tem prevalecido bastante shear. 

Mesmo no Pacífico esteve calmo mas parece ter agora acordado. Portanto temos uma época com arranque tardio, que acontece por vezes, mas talvez esteja agora a começar. 

Outra questão importante agora é que estando previsto um El Nino nos próximos meses, e sabendo-se que o El Nino é prejudicial à actividade ciclónica no Atlântico devido ao aumento do windshear, podemos estar face a uma época que arranca tardiamente e que na sua fase mais activa ou final pode também ser diminuída pelo El Nino. Um ano fraco em perspectiva ? Talvez.

Se o El Nino se confirma, tal costuma ser sinónimo de época abaixo da média em número no Atlântico, embora isso não signifique que não se forme algum poderoso sistema. 

Já agora, e isso interessa-nos a nós, sobretudo aos Açores, em anos El Nino os ciclones tendem a curvar bastante mais para norte antes de chegar às Caraíbas/América do que em épocas La Nina ou neutras.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 19:43)

O NHC aumento a probabilidade para laranja (30/50 %) devido à melhoria prevista das condições quando este sistema atravessar o Yucatan rumo ao Golfo.




> A TROPICAL WAVE OVER THE WESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA CONTINUES TO PRODUCE
> A LARGE AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS FROM CUBA AND THE CAYMAN
> ISLANDS SOUTHWESTWARD TO HONDURAS.  NO SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT OF
> THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED BEFORE IT REACHES THE YUCATAN PENINSULA
> ...




Não é visível nenhuma circulação nos níveis baixos:


----------



## JFMB (27 Jun 2009 às 00:12)

Olá, 
Isso quer dizer que em Julho para a zona das caraíbas é possível a ocorrência de furacões ou tempestades?
Vou para a Rep. Dominicana agora no início de Julho e gostaria de saber a probabilidade de ocorrência destes fenómenos.

obrigada,
Joana


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

JFMB disse:


> Olá,
> Isso quer dizer que em Julho para a zona das caraíbas é possível a ocorrência de furacões ou tempestades?
> Vou para a Rep. Dominicana agora no início de Julho e gostaria de saber a probabilidade de ocorrência destes fenómenos.
> 
> ...



Em Julho não só é possível como é habitual este tipo de fenómenos... Essa é a má noticia. Mas contudo existe uma boa notícia.  A evolução quer dos meios de previsão quer dos meios de difusão de informação permite que as pessoas sejam devidamente informadas e os riscos sejam sempre prevenidos e na medida do possível minimizados... Isto claro quando existem condições de tempo adversas
Quanto à previsão específica relativa à tua viagem vai passando por este tópico à medida que a viagem se aproxima.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2009 às 09:48)

O 93L foi descontinuado. Relativamente aos dias mais próximos, nenhum dos modelos globais prevê qualquer desenvolvimento no curto prazo. Lá para o dia 4 e 5 há apenas uma onda tropical na zona das Caraíbas, aparentemente normal para a região sem nada de especial. Mas como sempre, convém ir acompanhando.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2009 às 14:50)

O NHC colocou sob vigilância uma depressão que está 1100 milhas a W-SW dos Açores. Ainda não tem Invest atribuído pelo que não há dados de modelos centrados no sistema. Ainda estou a tentar perceber se esta é uma depressão fraca modelada pelo GFS e ECM que daqui a uns dias passaria nos Açores .



> A NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 1100 MILES
> WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES CONTINUES TO PRODUCE AN AREA OF
> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS DISPLACED TO THE EAST OF ITS CENTER.
> UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT CURRENTLY FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT OF
> ...





Não se vê nada de muito especial no satélite, centro pouco definido e é visível muito windshear.


----------



## Redfish (4 Jul 2009 às 00:39)

Boas
Será possivel que ocorra daqui algo interessante para os proximos dias ?


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 01:36)

Esteve muito fraco e desorganizado durante o dia mal se conseguindo perceber uma circulação e a convecção também foi pouca, mas agora nas últimas horas cresceu uma boa trovoada, parece-me que a leste do centro, embora seja difícil de perceber nas imagens de IR. Aguardemos a ver se as trovoadas persistem.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 10:28)

Fortes trovoadas persistiram toda a noite embora um pouco deslocadas a leste do centro.  Vamos ver o que acontece durante o dia, provavelmente vai diminuir a convecção.







*Ascat das 00:30z*







Apesar do amarelo do NHC, continuamos sem Invest não sei porquê, o que é pena pois um floater satélite dava jeito para perceber melhor a localização do centro e da convecção.


O GFS na saída das 00z melhorou bastante a estrutura da depressão, deixo aqui um comparativo das ultimas 4 saídas para a meia noite de 2ªfeira:


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 11:09)

A primeira imagem visível do dia, está melhor do que esperava. Acho que podemos ter aqui assunto, embora como é normal, de dia será mais difícil manter a convecção e provavelmente o windshear também aumentará, além de que a água vai ficando gradualmente mais fria.


----------



## vegastar (4 Jul 2009 às 11:43)

Está a ficar com bom aspecto, embora se note que a circulação não está alinhada em altitude. 

No Quickscat que o Vince publicou no storm2k nota-se os "estragos" que esta célula a este do centro circulação está a provocar:







A célula parece estar a corromper a anterior circulação (fraca), e a desenvolver uma nova mais a leste.

Vamos ver o evoluir da situação ao longo do dia, e esperar que seja declarado o Invest 94L para termos acesso a mais modelos.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 11:57)

Agora que tive acesso a imagens com melhor qualidade, o LLC é fraco e desorganizado como mostrava esse quikscat, com essa célula a sudeste a complicar as coisas.


----------



## vegastar (4 Jul 2009 às 12:18)

A TAM não está muito favorável:






Por incrível que pareça, a depressão estaria em "melhores" águas se viesse em direcção ao continente do que em direcção aos Açores.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

vegastar disse:


> Por incrível que pareça, a depressão estaria em "melhores" águas se viesse em direcção ao continente do que em direcção aos Açores.



Sim, ontem comentava isso com algumas pessoas no skype, sobretudo se fizesse o "corredor" madeirense mais a sul, pois a forte anomalia tem vindo a estender-se para a Madeira. Mas pelos modelos isso não vai acontecer.


----------



## rozzo (4 Jul 2009 às 12:50)

Provavelmente não terá grande futuro, mas por acaso aquela sequência animada que colocaste Vince, impressionou-me!
Até está um belo bicho!


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 13:32)

O complexo de trovoadas separou-se completamente da circulação em superfície o que é normalmente péssimo sinal. Está um pouco estranha a situação pois havendo shear este não parece assim tão forte para desacoplar tão facilmente a convecção da circulação. E o complexo parece ter alguma estrutura organizada, talvez níveis médios.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 14:18)

E já temos oficialmente o *Invest 94L* e imagens de satélite decentes. Mais logo são inicializados os modelos com ele. 
Mas não está nada saudável assim com a convecção tão deslocada do llc.







Uma imagem desta manhã já com algumas horas (09:15z)


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 12:56)

O Invest 94L foi descontinuado ao início da madrugada



> THE SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW
> PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 800 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES *HAS BECOME
> DISORGANIZED*. UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT.
> THERE IS A LOW CHANCE...LESS THAN 30 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM
> ...




No entanto analisando com atenção as imagens de satélite, penso que ainda não está "morto". Durante a noite estabeleceu-se um novo centro depressionário que tem conseguido manter trovoadas nas suas imediações







ASCAT (23:53z)















Independentemente da questão da transição tropical ou não, durante as madrugadas nos últimos dias o sistema tem sido capaz de gerar algumas trovoadas fortes a norte e nordeste do centro, que se por acaso amanhã coincidirem na localização com alguma(s) ilha(s) dos Açores podem ainda deixar precipitação relevante. Mas faremos o seguimento disso no tópico nacional de previsões e no seguimento dos Açores.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2009 às 09:57)

Vince disse:


> Outra questão importante agora é que estando previsto um El Nino nos próximos meses, e sabendo-se que o El Nino é prejudicial à actividade ciclónica no Atlântico devido ao aumento do windshear, podemos estar face a uma época que arranca tardiamente e que na sua fase mais activa ou final pode também ser diminuída pelo El Nino. Um ano fraco em perspectiva ? Talvez.
> 
> Se o El Nino se confirma, tal costuma ser sinónimo de época abaixo da média em número no Atlântico, embora isso não signifique que não se forme algum poderoso sistema.
> 
> Já agora, e isso interessa-nos a nós, sobretudo aos Açores, em anos El Nino os ciclones tendem a curvar bastante mais para norte antes de chegar às Caraíbas/América do que em épocas La Nina ou neutras.






Na sequência do abordado acima, já começam a ser revistas em baixa algumas previsões da época, como por exemplo a do MetOffice, que aponta para apenas 3 a 9 sistemas nomeados, sendo 6 o número mais provável, e um ACE de apenas 60.



> Forecast for July to November 2009
> 
> Six tropical storms are predicted as the most likely number to occur in the North Atlantic during the July to November period, with a 70% chance that the number will be in the range three to nine. This represents below-normal activity relative to the 1990–2005 long-term average of 12.4.
> 
> ...



A confirmar-se apenas 6 sistemas, seria um ano excepcionalmente calmo (média é de 12.6) mas obviamente previsões deste género são muito falíveis.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2009 às 20:17)

Apesar de este ano estar a ser calmo, até agora não significa que não se possa dar uma "explosão" de tempestas na parte final da época. Mas como li algures o Pacifico está sob o efeito do El Niño o que provoca uma diminuição do numero e intensidade das tempestades.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2009 às 20:28)

O Atlântico continua calmo, o windshear nas Caraíbas continua proibitivo.






Na imagem em cima, uma onda tropical (OT) a sudoeste de Cabo verde apresenta alguma actividade persistente, mas para já está ainda demasiado ligada à ZCIT cuja convergência dos níveis baixos explica a forte actividade convectiva. Primeiro terá que se separar da ZCIT, e para já não existe suporte nenhum dos modelos para qualquer sistema. O GFS tem qualquer coisa para daqui a quase uma semana, uma pequena perturbação a passar a norte de Puerto Rico que aparentemente terá origem nesta perturbação. A situação sinóptica prevista, do anticiclone dos Açores a recolher para leste e de um cavado em altura na costa leste americana, indicam um cenário de curvatura a passar a norte das Caraíbas, caso algo se conseguisse desenvolver a partir daqui.

Nada de especial para já, mas convém manter alguma atenção. Se amanhã continuar a persistir talvez tenhamos um Invest.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2009 às 08:56)

O Atlântico continua sem novidades, destacando-se apenas as ondas tropicais que lentamente começam a melhorar de aspecto à medida que avançamos na época.






Não há desenvolvimentos nos modelos nem nenhuma das ondas está para já sob especial observação do NHC.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2009 às 01:54)

A 2ª onda tropical das três (52W/35W/25W) que estão no Atlântico entre África e Caraíbas acabou de ser posta sob vigilância pelo NHC, embora ainda sem Invest atribuído. 








> SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED THIS AFTERNOON IN ASSOCIATION WITH A
> TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE
> CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM...IF
> ANY...IS LIKELY TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES WESTWARD ABOUT
> ...


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2009 às 17:07)

Sem grandes novidades, duas ondas estão sob vigilância, uma já à entrada das Caraíbas que está a ter muitos problemas com o windshear, e a outra que é o Invest 97L tem enfrentado muito ar seco tendo decaído bastante em relação ao que estava nos últimos dias. 

A primeira apesar da probabilidade muito baixa de desenvolvimento, traz instabilidade e chuva às Pequenas Antilhas e nos próximos dias a ilhas como Puerto Rico, Republica Dominicana, etc.








> 1. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS NEAR AND EXTENDING A COUPLE HUNDRED MILES
> EAST OF THE LESSER ANTILLES ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE.
> WHILE RAINFALL ASSOCIATED WITH THE WAVE MAY BE LOCALLY HEAVY AT
> TIMES...UPPER LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT CURRENTLY CONDUCIVE FOR
> ...






> DISORGANIZED SHOWER ACTIVITY CONTINUES IN ASSOCIATION WITH A
> TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT 1200 MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD
> ISLANDS. DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...OF THIS SYSTEM WILL BE SLOW TO
> OCCUR AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH. THERE IS A LOW
> ...


----------



## ritagomes (22 Jul 2009 às 09:46)

Olá!

*Está previsto alguma instabilidade (chuva/trovoadas...) para a próxima semana na zona de Punta Cana - Republica Dominicana?*

Há alguns anitos que sigo atentamente este forum, tem sido de bastante utilidade pois costumo viajar para as caraíbas nesta altura do ano que é quando posso. No ano passado apanhei o furacão Gustav em Cuba e já ia preparada, isto é, já sabia que o ia "enfrentar" porque seguia este forum...

Pelos mapas que tenho visto, nestas últimas horas Punta Cana tem sido "regada" com uma boa chuvada...

Existe alguma nova formação no Atlantico? 
Normalmente demoram cerca de 5/6 dias até atingir as Caraíbas, não é?  
Já se consegue fazer alguma previsão para a proxima semana?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2009 às 10:21)

Mantém-se calmo, nenhuma das ondas tropicais se desenvolveu apesar de algumas até terem tido circulação ciclónica. Uma ou outra deixaram ainda bastante chuva em Puerto Rico por exemplo, mas em Punta Cana julgo que não foi nada de especial. 

O Atlântico continua desfavorável na zona das Caraíbas. Nos modelos não aparece nada até ao fim do mês. É ir acompanhando para ver se tudo se mantém assim. Há agora uma onda tropical com bastante actividade em 50W/10N, mas está a uma latitude muito baixa, à partida deverá trazer apenas chuva à Guiana Francesa, Venezuela, etc.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2009 às 00:46)

Eu ainda sou novo nestas andanças e sigo o tempo tropical há poucos anos, por isso mesmo nunca tinha visto uma temporada de furacões tão calma e no Atlântico. Já estamos quase em Agosto e todos os distúrbios falharam a intensificação,  não tendo ocorrido um único furacão até agora...


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2009 às 01:19)

MSantos disse:


> Eu ainda sou novo nestas andanças e sigo o tempo tropical há poucos anos, por isso mesmo nunca tinha visto uma temporada de furacões tão calma e no Atlântico. Já estamos quase em Agosto e todos os distúrbios falharam a intensificação,  não tendo ocorrido um único furacão até agora...




É verdade, mas por vezes acontece. Afinal ainda estamos a mês e meio do meio/pico da época. Em princípio será uma época calma, abaixo do normal, mas isso não é sinónimo de época sossegada, houve furacões de má memória, quer em épocas de arranque tardio, quer em épocas abaixo da média. Veremos como será esta.

Se segues há alguns anos, sabes que os trópicos funcionam muito por pulsações/palpitações, há dias/semanas em que está tudo calmo e de repente tudo se precipita, para depois tudo voltar a acalmar abruptamente. Há alguns sinais de que esta calmaria talvez vá terminar daqui a uma ou duas semanas. O windshear por exemplo tem diminuído nas Caraíbas nos últimos dias, e foi esse que inviabilizou ondas tropicais que até tinham razoável organização.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2009 às 15:09)

Duas actualizações de Agosto de algumas das habituais equipas que fazem previsão da época.

*TSR*
Os britânicos do TSR aumentaram o nº de sistemas em relação às previsões de Junho e Julho

Antes: 11/6/2 (Named storms/hurricanes/major hurricanes)
Agora: 13/7/3

http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/docs/TSRATLForecastAug2009.pdf



*Gray/Klotzbach*
A dupla Gray/Klotzbach que faz previsão há muito tempo, pelo contrário, reviu em baixa pelas razões já aqui faladas, condições El Nino

Antes:11/5/2 
Agora:10/4/2

http://hurricane.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/2009/aug2009/aug2009.pdf




> We have witnessed the development of an El Niño event over the past couple of months. These conditions are expected to intensify to a moderate El Niño over the next few months. El Niño events tend to be associated with increased levels of vertical wind shear and decreased levels of Atlantic hurricane activity. Tropical Atlantic sea surface temperatures anomalies have warmed somewhat since our early June prediction and surface pressures have fallen somewhat. But, the negative influences of El Niño-induced strong Caribbean Basin and Main Development Region vertical wind shear typically dominate over surface pressure and sea surface temperature in the tropical Atlantic.




As diferenças entre ambas as previsões tem a ver com o facto de que a temperatura da água nas regiões do Atlântico onde ocorrem sistemas tropcais estar mais quente do que o previsto há um ou dois meses, e a TSR aumentou a previsão por isso, mas no caso do Gray/Klotzbach eles referem também isso mas acham que tal não será suficiente para um maior número devido ao efeito desfavorável do windshear que prevalecerá sobre a temperatura da água apesar de quente.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 03:32)

Perturbação tropical em Cabo Verde apresenta sinais de organização e está  sob vigilância do NHC como Invest *99L* com nível de alerta laranja (probabilidade de formação entre 30 a 50%). 

Trovoadas, chuva e vento afectam algumas das ilhas sul arquipélago.

Pelo aspecto surpreende ainda não ser considerado uma depressão tropical.
Será desta que nascerá  a«Ana», o primeiro ciclone com nome este ano no Atlântico ?




> THE BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED JUST SOUTH OF THE SOUTHERN
> CAPE VERDE ISLANDS HAS CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION THIS EVENING.
> CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM AND IT
> COULD BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO AS
> ...




*Satélite*








*Modelos:*


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 11:39)

Vince disse:


> Perturbação tropical em Cabo Verde apresenta sinais de organização e está  sob vigilância do NHC como Invest *99L* com nível de alerta laranja (probabilidade de formação entre 30 a 50%).
> 
> Trovoadas, chuva e vento afectam algumas das ilhas sul arquipélago.
> 
> ...



talvez venha a ser o primeiro furacao da epoca ( já nao era sem tempo) e alguns modelos puxam-no para norte bem cedo


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 16:51)

O 99L não impressiona tanto como ontem, as trovoadas diminuíram, mas ainda assim apresenta uma razoável organização. 
O NHC mantém nível laranja.

Animação:







> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW
> PRESSURE LOCATED JUST TO THE SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN CAPE VERDE
> ISLANDS HAVE DIMINISHED OVER THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS. HOWEVER...
> CONDITIONS STILL APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR FURTHER DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> ...


----------



## Rog (11 Ago 2009 às 11:24)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical número 2.

11h00 (10h00 UTC)
*Location: 14.4°N 28.6°W
Max sustained: 30 mph
Moving: W at 13 mph
Min pressure: 1006 mb*



> ...SECOND TROPICAL DEPRESSION OF THE ATLANTIC HURRICANE SEASON
> FORMS...
> 
> SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE THAT A TROPICAL DEPRESSION HAS FORMED OVER
> ...


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2009 às 13:05)

Quebra na enorme monotonia que tem sido o Atlântico até agora mas salvo melhor opinião, penso que ainda não é desta... 


Edit: Possível _major hurricane_ a caminho das antilhas para dentro de uma semana.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

FINAMENTE alguma coisa acontece no Atlântico! (já era tempo)

DEPRESSÃO TROPICAL 2






Felizmente não ameaça nada nem ninguém


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2009 às 13:31)

A depressão Tropical nº2 não apresenta grande evolução até agora, mantém-se com ventos abaixo da classificação de Tempestade Tropical (35kt).

O último quikscat indica ventos de 30kt (depressão tropical) há ventos superiores na imagem mas numa zona fortemente contaminada com chuva e associados às intensas trovoadas.






Tal como se denota no quikscat, o sistema não está perfeito, com a forte convecção deslocada um pouco a oeste do centro da circulação. 
A mesma coisa revelam as primeiras imagens sat visíveis, com o centro ligeiramente exposto, sendo contudo bastante provável que o sistema se recomponha durante o dia de hoje e aumente de intensidade tornando-se a Tempestade Tropical «Ana».
















Quanto a trajectos, a sua não intensificação nos últimos dias permitiu que tivesse um trajecto mais de Oeste evitando o pior do SAL. Um sistema mais intenso teria tendência a subir mais de latitude, que neste caso o teria levado à zona de ar mais seco e estável do SAL.


*Trajecto previsto e cone de incerteza oficial:*







*Spaghetti de Modelos:*


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Agreste disse:


> Edit: Possível _major hurricane_ a caminho das antilhas para dentro de uma semana.




Os modelos há alguns dias que modelam esse furacão de forma bastante agressiva, variando bastante de saída para saída, mas mostrando bastante consistência na formação do mesmo. 

*GFS*






*ECM*







Mas como sabemos de outros anos, é muito difícil preverem a ciclogense tropical, essa depois vai depender das condições a cada momento e muitas vezes vemos uma atitude agressiva dos modelos acabarem em quase nada. Uma vez formado o ciclone tropical, aí sim, já se pode confiar mais nas previsões.

Contudo, para além dos modelos, há vários factores de alerta, a onda tropical em questão já saiu de África e é poderosa (daí as previsões dos modelos) e factor importante, a Depressão Tropical nº2 deixou para trás uma atmosfera mais húmida do que esta encontrou, facilitando a vida ao que segue por atrás.

O NHC já está a segui-la com atenção:



> A LARGE AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS BETWEEN THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS AND AFRICA IS ASSOCIATED WITH A VIGOROUS TROPICAL WAVE.  SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS AS IT MOVES TO THE WEST AT 10 TO 15 MPH.  THERE IS A LOW CHANCE... LESS THAN 30 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.









Situação a acompanhar com atenção.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2009 às 21:29)

*
Onda tropical*


A Onda tropical junto à costa africana é enorme e apresenta alguma circulação e bandas, embora para já ainda muito desorganizadas. A maioria dos modelos continua a desenvolver um perigoso furacão a partir desta perturbação. O NHC aumentou o nível de alerta para laranja, 30-50% de probabilidade de formação nas próximas 48 horas.



> A LARGE AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS BETWEEN THE CAPE VERDE
> ISLANDS AND AFRICA IS ASSOCIATED WITH A VIGOROUS TROPICAL WAVE.
> SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS
> AS IT MOVES TO THE WEST AT 10 TO 15 MPH.  THERE IS A MEDIUM
> ...











*Depressão Tropical nº2*

A depressão tropical nº2 apesar do centro parcialmente exposto e de alguma diminuição da convecção tem ventos nas últimas horas ventos a os 30 e 35kt, sendo 35kt a intensidade para classificação de Tempestade Tropical, pelo que talvez esteja iminente o nascimento oficial da «Ana».


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Parte do fascínio dos trópicos está nisto mesmo. 

Com alguma surpresa, é isto que sobra da Depressão Tropical nº2

Algum windshear e ingestão de ar do SAL seco de norte deixaram a DT#2 neste estado lastimável dum mero LLC sem convecção:







Se o LLC não recuperar pelo menos alguma convecção até encontrar um ambiente um pouco mais favorável, brevemente não passará de uma pequena zona de baixas pressões. Por vezes os LLC's conseguem ser bastante resistentes e mais tarde renascerem novamente. Aguardemos para ver o que vai suceder aqui.


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2009 às 14:44)

Vince disse:


> Parte do fascínio dos trópicos está nisto mesmo.
> 
> Com alguma surpresa, é isto que sobra da Depressão Tropical nº2
> 
> ...



tenho impressao de que o SAL está um pouco a sul do que é habitual...
acho que a onda tropical que está a este da TD2 é a que mais promete porque é grande e no caso de haver ciclogenese no seu seio o sistema recem-formado fica protegido das massas de ar saariano...seria algo como uma incubadora


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

A depressão tropical nº2 foi considerada pelo NHC como mera baixa em superfície, e foi emitido o ultimo aviso oficial, ficando contudo sob vigilância para um eventual renascimento:



> WHILE PERSISTING OVER THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS...THE AREA OF
> CONVECTION JUST WEST OF THE CENTER OF TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWO IS
> TOO SMALL TO BE CLASSIFIED USING THE DVORAK TECHNIQUE.  INDEED...IT
> HAS BEEN ALMOST 24 HR SINCE ENOUGH ORGANIZED CONVECTION EXISTED TO
> ...





As atenções estão todas viradas para a Onda tropical a sul de Cabo Verde, agora cunhada como *Invest 90L*, que apresenta já forte circulação. Nível de alerta do NHC passou a vermelho, ou seja forte probabilidade (>50%) de formação de ciclone tropical nos próximos 2 dias. A perturbação continua a ser prevista em muitos modelos como podendo evoluir para furacão, contundo variando bastante o seu trajecto, o que é normal dada a incerteza de muitos dias de previsão.



> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH THE BROAD LOW PRESSURE
> AREA AND TROPICAL WAVE CENTERED ABOUT 250 MILES SOUTH OF THE CAPE
> VERDE ISLANDS ARE SLOWLY BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED.  A TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION COULD FORM FROM THIS SYSTEM DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF
> ...




*Animação visível (12-19z):*


----------



## Redfish (14 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

Parece que será daqui a surgir o primeiro Furacão da temporada.
Vamos aguardar as proximas saidas


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 10:14)

A perturbação 90L continua a evoluir lentamente. As primeiras imagens visível mostram convecção mais forte. 
Tem ainda algum trabalho para fazer, existe alguma circulação mas demasiado assimétrica e alargada.


----------



## Rog (14 Ago 2009 às 16:56)

Situação actual no Atlântico:








> 1. (TD2) SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS DECREASED OVER THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS IN
> ASSOCIATION WITH THE REMNANT LOW OF FORMER TROPICAL DEPRESSION
> TWO...LOCATED ABOUT 1300 MILES EAST OF THE LESSER ANTILLES.  WHILE
> UPPER-LEVEL CONDITIONS ARE ONLY MARGINALLY FAVORABLE FOR
> ...



TD2





90L


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Ago 2009 às 20:55)

Tudo indica que uma actividade depressionária a sudoeste de Cabo Verde está a ganhar força e desenvolvimento ainda que mal organizada. A ver vamos! Quem sabe não será o primeiro grande Furacão da temporada!?
Além desse sistema depressionário existe um outro a meio Atlântico que também parece estar a dar indícios e sinais de desenvolvimento estando associado a uma zona de forte instabilidade tropical.

Vamos lá ver se até Novembro os Açores serão presenteados (ou não), pela passagem desses mesmos sistemas


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 01:10)

*ex-DT#2*

No Atlântico a ex-Depressão Tropical nº2 recompôs-se e provavelmente serão retomados os avisos e previsões do NHC em breve. Estou até surpeendido ainda não o terem feito pois o sistema está com bom aspecto. A maioria dos modelos não o desenvolve muito mais, mas veremos se assim será.







*90L*

Mais a leste a perturbação 90L continua lentamente a evoluir sendo notória alguma dificuldade com o windshear de S/SE como é facilmente perceptível nas imagens com a convecção a ser remetida para oeste do centro, afinal o mesmo windshear que quase ia destruindo o DT#2.  Uma circulação talvez demasiado alargada também tem contribuído para que esta não esteja ainda perfeitamente fechada.






Os modelos continuam a prever um grande furacão a partir daqui, variando a trajectória. O GFS por exemplo traça um trajecto rumo ao NE das Caraibas, o ECM fa-lo curvar para norte antes das Caraíbas pois prevê o enfraquecimento do Anticiclone dos Açores a Oeste. Vale sempre a pena repetir, modelos a tantos dias estão sujeitos a enormes erros, e para já não temos o ciclone sequer formado, embora penso que não deva demorar muito mais. Mas é também possível que enfrente dificuldades com o shear tal como a DT2 enfrentou.


*GFS 12z  144 horas*
NE Caraíbas






*ECM  12z  144 horas*
Curva para norte antes das Caraíbas


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 09:55)

No Atlântico a 1500km a Oeste das Caraíbas a Depressão Tropical nº2 após uns dias meio moribunda evoluiu para *Tempestade Tropical «Ana»*, tornando-se finalmente o primeiro sistema nomeado esta época tropical no Atlântico. 

*O seguimento da «Ana» passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:*
 Tempestade Tropical ANA (Atlântico 2009 #1)


----------



## Rog (15 Ago 2009 às 15:41)

Formou-se no Atlântico a Depressão Tropical n.º 3.



> ...TROPICAL DEPRESSION THREE FORMS IN THE EASTERN ATLANTIC...
> 
> AT 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL DEPRESSION THREE
> WAS LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 11.5 NORTH...LONGITUDE 34.0 WEST OR ABOUT
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 22:25)

Não há fome que não dê em fartura, no mesmo dia em que foi nomeada a «Ana», a depressão tropical #03 acabou de ser considerada Tempestade Tropical «Bill». Está previsto que Bill evolua para Furacão daqui a 3 ou 4 dias.

*O seguimento do «Bill» passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:*
 Tempestade Tropical BILL (Atlântico 2009 #2)


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 02:09)

Continua agitado o dia, decretado um novo Invest, *91L*, no Golfo do México. Uma perturbação associada a uma onda tropical parenta alguma circulação nos níveis médios, a probabilidade de ciclogenese tropical para já baixa segundo o NHC, mas o Golfo do México é bem conhecido pela rapidez com que tudo se precipita.








> A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN
> GULF OF MEXICO IS PRIMARILY ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE
> INTERACTING WITH A MID- TO UPPER-LEVEL TROUGH. THIS ACTIVITY HAS
> BECOME A LITTLE MORE CONCENTRATED OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN GULF OF
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 11:03)

No golfo do México formou-se uma depressão tropical, a nº4 desta temporada. 
O sistema é saudável mas pequeno e compacto, é provável que se intensifique para Tempestade Tropical mas não deverá ter tempo para se desenvolver muito mais do que isso antes de entrar em Terra.








> TROPICAL DEPRESSION FOUR ADVISORY NUMBER   1
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042009
> 500 AM EDT SUN AUG 16 2009
> 
> ...




O seguimento das duas Tempestades Tropicais está a ser feito em tópico próprio:

 Tempestade Tropical ANA (Atlântico 2009 #1)
 Tempestade Tropical BILL (Atlântico 2009 #2)


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2009 às 18:12)

Formou-se a 3ªTempestade da Temporada
Tantos meses sem actividade e de repente temos 3 sistemas activos

Este sistema deverá atingir a costa da Florida na categoria de *Tempestade Tropical*



> 000
> WTNT64 KNHC 161616
> TCUAT4
> TROPICAL STORM CLAUDETTE TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE
> ...



Tempestade Tropical CLAUDETTE (Atlântico 2009 #3)


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

Atlantic Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook

This product is updated at approximately 2 AM, 8 AM, 2 PM, and 8 PM EDT from June 1 to November 30. Special outlooks may be issued as conditions warrant.
Place your mouse cursor over areas of interest for more information Archived Outlooks 






ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
800 AM EDT WED AUG 26 2009

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. SATELLITE IMAGERY INDICATES THAT THE AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER
CENTERED ABOUT 470 MILES EAST OF NASSAU IN THE BAHAMAS IS
DEVELOPING A WELL-DEFINED CIRCULATION.  THE SYSTEM COULD DEVELOP
INTO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION...OR MORE LIKELY A TROPICAL STORM...AT
ANY TIME AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH...AND IF
CURRENT TRENDS CONTINUE ADVISORIES WILL BE INITIATED LATER TODAY. 
THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...GREATER THAN 50 PERCENT...OF TROPICAL
CYCLONE FORMATION DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.  INTERESTS IN THE
BAHAMAS SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF THIS SYSTEM.  A NOAA
HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT IS CURRENTLY ENROUTE TO INVESTIGATE THIS
SYSTEM.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON MARINE WARNINGS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS
SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND IN HIGH SEAS FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL
WEATHER SERVICE...UNDER AWIPS HEADER NFDHSFAT1 AND WMO HEADER
FZNT01 KWBC.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

$$
FORECASTER BEVEN


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 16:44)

No Atlântico a leste das Bahamas formou-se a Tempestade Tropical DANNY a partir da perturbação 92L. Passa a tópico dedicado:

 Tempestade Tropical DANNY (Atlântico 2009 #4)


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 19:47)

A sudeste de Cabo Verde mais uma onda tropical que nas últimas horas apresenta alguns sinais de desenvolvimento. Já tem cor amarela no NHC mas ainda não é um Invest.








> A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED JUST SOUTHEAST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> OVER THE FAR EASTERN ATLANTIC IS PRODUCING AN AREA OF DISORGANIZED
> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.  CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR SOME
> SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2009 às 10:30)

A convecção persistiu toda a noite a sul de Cabo Verde mas aparentemente ainda não há sinais de circulação. As imagens de satélite diurnas ajudarão a perceber melhor. Ainda deve levar algum tempo a evoluir, o NHC mantém cor amarela e ainda não há Invest.

*Animação (0000z-0830z)*





*Primeiro visível (0830z)*


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

A onda tropical continua a melhorar de estrutura, passou a aviso laranja no NHC e foi declarado como Invest 94L pelo que mais logo começaremos a ter melhor suporte de modelos.







> A TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED OVER THE FAR EASTERN ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT
> 350 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. THE ASSOCIATED
> SHOWER ACTIVITY CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...AND SLOW
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS
> ...


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2009 às 02:07)

Será que vamos ter aqui uma " Erika " ?  Eu consigo apostar que sim  .


----------



## Redfish (30 Ago 2009 às 23:52)

Olá a todos
Já há novidades para esta ultima situação.


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 00:49)

É esperado nas próximas horas um fortalecimento deste sistema já para Depressão Tropical


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 11:55)

Depois de muitos dias a evoluir no Atlântico o 94L talvez esteja próximo de se tornar uma depressão tropical. Ainda não o é porque a circulação à superfície não é fechada e está aparentemente alongada com 2 centros estando o principal deslocado a oeste da convecção.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2009 às 22:44)

Parece que o avião de reconhecimento enviado esta tarde até ao 94L acabou por vir a confirmar a mesma como Tempestade Tropical, contudo não é esperado que chegue a Furacão.  











Enquanto isso formou-se mais um sistema lá nas longínquas ilhas de Cabo Verde 
a seguir atentamente


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 22:54)

criz0r disse:


> Parece que o avião de reconhecimento enviado esta tarde até ao 94L acabou por vir a confirmar a mesma como Tempestade Tropical, contudo não é esperado que chegue a Furacão.



Sim, já há um tópico para a Erika:
 Tempestade Tropical ERIKA (Atlântico 2009 #5)


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2009 às 23:00)

Não reparei Vince obrigado pelo aviso


----------



## Ritinha (2 Set 2009 às 14:05)

Vince disse:


> Sim, já há um tópico para a Erika:
> Tempestade Tropical ERIKA (Atlântico 2009 #5)





Olá a todos!!

Vou para Punta Cana no próximo dia 12 de Setembro, e como sou muito leiga nestas matérias, estou um pouco receosa com os possíveis furacões. Alguém me pode informar??

Obrigada


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2009 às 15:55)

Cara Ritinha antes de mais seja bem vinda ao nosso Humilde Fórum.
Em relação á sua pergunta em si suponho que esteja a falar em Punta Cana na República Dominicana estou certo? 
Se for o caso então de facto existe a possibilidade dessa região ser afectada por uma Tempestade Tropical nos próximos dias segundo os dados actuais do Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami, mas como disse que só ia no dia 12 não haverá problema visto que no dia 7 já terá passado e estará bem mais a Norte neste caso perto das Bahamas. Portanto a não ser que se forme outra Tempestade nestes dias o que considero pouco provável nada tem a recear.
Em baixo deixo uma imagem do trajecto possivel desta tempestade, para ser + esclarecedor o S dentro da bolinha preta é o centro da Tempestade ou por onde ela irá passar.
Espero ter ajudado e qualquer dúvida é so postar aqui


----------



## Ritinha (3 Set 2009 às 09:38)

criz0r disse:


> Cara Ritinha antes de mais seja bem vinda ao nosso Humilde Fórum.
> Em relação á sua pergunta em si suponho que esteja a falar em Punta Cana na República Dominicana estou certo?
> Se for o caso então de facto existe a possibilidade dessa região ser afectada por uma Tempestade Tropical nos próximos dias segundo os dados actuais do Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami, mas como disse que só ia no dia 12 não haverá problema visto que no dia 7 já terá passado e estará bem mais a Norte neste caso perto das Bahamas. Portanto a não ser que se forme outra Tempestade nestes dias o que considero pouco provável nada tem a recear.
> Em baixo deixo uma imagem do trajecto possivel desta tempestade, para ser + esclarecedor o S dentro da bolinha preta é o centro da Tempestade ou por onde ela irá passar.
> Espero ter ajudado e qualquer dúvida é so postar aqui



Obrigada pela mensagem de boas vindas!!
Quanto à explicação...foi simplesmente fantástica!Até uma leiga como eu percebeu!!!..Muito obrigada e parabens pelo forúm...é o único que eu confio..


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2009 às 11:39)

Ritinha, como o criz0r  referiu, a Erika constitui um problema (bastante chuva) para quem está agora lá em Punta Cana pois no próximo sábado deverá passar por lá, mas a sua atenção agora deve focar-se nesta perturbação que esta noite saiu de África. A sua viagem coincide com o pico da época (10 Setembro) e também o pico dos ciclones com origem nesta zona de Cabo Verde.






Vá passando pelo site do NHC http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ e se vir as cores da perturbação mudar para laranja ou vermelho, volte cá para irmos mostrando o que mostram os modelos em relação a ela. Para já o modelo GFS e o ECM desenvolvem um pouco o sistema mas depois parecem quererem enfraquece-lo e as possibilidades dele também curvar para norte antes das Caraíbas parecem razoáveis, mas é demasiado cedo para saber o que se passará.


----------



## psm (3 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Vince disse:


> Vá passando pelo site do NHC http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ e se vir as cores da perturbação mudar para laranja ou vermelho, volte cá para irmos mostrando o que mostram os modelos em relação a ela. Para já o modelo GFS e o ECM desenvolvem um pouco o sistema mas depois parecem quererem enfraquece-lo e as possibilidades dele também curvar para norte antes das Caraíbas parecem razoáveis, mas é demasiado cedo para saber o que se passará.




Este sistema(onda tropical) teve uma actividade impresionante em Africa, e os seu ventos em altitude foram de facto impressionantes, tal como sua velocidade de deslocamento. Pena não se poder pôr os 24 frames de deslocamento deste sistema.


----------



## criz0r (4 Set 2009 às 03:02)

O sistema parece agora um pouco mais " deformado " mas ainda assim mantém-se com potencial para um lento desenvolvimento nos próximos dias.


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2009 às 09:13)

É normal assim tanta chuva a latitudes elevadas na África do Sahara?
Refiro-me às duas manchas, uma no Mali, outra na Argélia, ambos países de clima desértico ou semi-desértico.




criz0r disse:


> O sistema parece agora um pouco mais " deformado " mas ainda assim mantém-se com potencial para um lento desenvolvimento nos próximos dias.


----------



## Ritinha (4 Set 2009 às 09:34)

Vince disse:


> Ritinha, como o criz0r  referiu, a Erika constitui um problema (bastante chuva) para quem está agora lá em Punta Cana pois no próximo sábado deverá passar por lá, mas a sua atenção agora deve focar-se nesta perturbação que esta noite saiu de África. A sua viagem coincide com o pico da época (10 Setembro) e também o pico dos ciclones com origem nesta zona de Cabo Verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigada Vince! Mas agora fiquei assustadita...Sim eu vou passando de certeza para me actualizar da situação, gosto de estar prevenida!Obrigada a todos


----------



## criz0r (4 Set 2009 às 12:24)

Boas irpsit, o Clima Desértico Quente neste caso na região ali do Sahara apresenta índices sempre baixos de precipitação, por vezes nem chega aos 150mm por ano e quando chove é torrencial e em curtos períodos de tempo sendo mal distribuída  e muito localizada pois existem regiões que ficam anos sem ver chuva.
A Argélia apesar de fazer " fronteira " com o Mediterrâneo  é um bom exemplo disto que referi acima, já o Mali no mapa mundo encontra-se numa zona de transição entre Clima Desértico e Tropical dai não ser estranho ver alguma quantidade razoável de chuva porque se reparares a maior mancha situa-se no Sul do País região que apanha a zona Equatorial.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Ritinha disse:


> Obrigada Vince! Mas agora fiquei assustadita...Sim eu vou passando de certeza para me actualizar da situação, gosto de estar prevenida! Obrigada a todos



Dum pequeno nervoso miudinho não se livra. Mas isso já faz parte da praxe nesta altura do ano 

Agora a sério, passou a laranja o aviso do NHC, e foi decretado o Invest 95L, para seguir melhor o sistema. 






Não é para já motivo de grandes preocupações, o ambiente parece um pouco hostil com bastante ar seco na zona. Dos 2 principais modelos globais, o GFS desenvolve o sistema de forma muito fraca numa trajectória para norte, o ECM não o desenvolve. Com o anticiclone dos Açores previsto para "fugir" para o Reino Unido a tendência será sempre de subirem de latitude antes das Caraíbas onde encontram água mais fria enfraquecendo.  O GFS a seguir a esta onda desenvolve outra que ainda está em África e que também subiria de latitude.

Como referi, para já nada de muito preocupante, apenas algo para seguir com atenção pois as previsões valem o que valem e podem mudar.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2009 às 11:58)

No Atlântico  como esperado o 95L subiu bastante de latitude, encontrando-se agora num ambiente bastante hostil. A convenção que resta encontra-se bastante afastada da circulação, não deverá ter grande futuro.






De África sai mais uma onda tropical a acompanhar, alguns modelos desenvolvem-na, em Terra era parecida com a 95L, muito potente, é também provável que tenha uma evolução parecida ao 95L, subir de latitude e encontrar ambiente hostil, talvez um pouco menos seco e de SAL devido à passagem anterior do 95L. De resto é a depressão que se vê nos mapas GFS do wetterzentral a partir das 170 horas mas é altamente improvável que ela  neste trajecto se consiga desenvolver como o GFS prevê.

A meio caminho entre Cabo Verde e as Caraíbas uma outra onda tropical, a mais antiga destas três, ontem voltou a ser seguida pelo NHC ficando com aviso amarelo, mas entretanto já não tem aviso nenhum de novo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2009 às 21:59)

*Invest 96L*

*"Fred"* a caminho dos Açores? Os dados estão lançados!














*Tendência Modelo GFS:*


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2009 às 22:14)

O *95L* foi descontinuado, é praticamente suicídio as perturbações tropicais subirem de latitude tão cedo com a habitual maré de ar seco e poeiras vindas do Sahara que entra no Atlântico naquela zona, além da água menos quente claro. Os modelos não tem este pormenor do SAL muito em conta pelo e todos os anos vemos no GFS algumas depressões tropicais no médio e longo prazo a subirem para proximidades das nossas águas territoriais que depois não se verificam.

A nova onda tropical saída de África referida esta manhã já tem nível laranja no NHC e foi decretado como *Invest 96L*. Tudo indica que também subirá de latitude devido ao comportamento do anticiclone e que tenha o mesmo destino do anterior 95L, mas aguardemos.  Noutra sinóptica anticiclónica quer o 95L quer o 96L devido à boa organização que tem tão cedo (ou tiveram no 95L) seriam certamente sinónimos de ciclones tropicais num trajecto para oeste, bons candidatos a furacões, mas com eles a irem para norte tão cedo não tem hipótese. Só lá para Outubro as condições costumam ser melhores neste tipo de trajecto (menos SAL, água mais quente). Como referi de manhã, o 96L talvez apanhe condições um pouco mais favoráveis devido a alguma humidade deixada para trás pelo 95L, a formação pelo menos de uma depressão ou tempestade tropical parece razoável. E parece também um sistema capaz de deixar bastante chuva em Cabo Verde, sempre bem vinda no arquipélago, mas também nem sempre preparado para ela se for muita.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2009 às 16:18)

O *96L *continua a mostrar bons sinais de organização, boa circulação e convecção. Em princípio não deve tardar a ser considerado uma depressão tropical.
O ex 95L continua a gerar alguma convecção mas fora do centro, talvez as condições não sejam excepcionalmente más naquela zona.






Os dois principais modelos globais, GFS e ECWF, continuam a desenvolver o 96L trazendo-o para norte para o meio do Atlântico, eventualmente aproximando-o dos Açores embora não confie muito na intensidade e duração que prevêem para ele. Acredito numa Tempestade tropical à deriva algum tempo no Atlântico até se dissipar sem incomodar ninguém.Veremos.

*GFS*







*ECMWF*






Contudo, estranhamente o ensemble do GFS mostra as coisas de forma diferente, pelo que merece alguma cautela essa subida de latitude, embora isso pareça mais do que provável. 

*Ensemble GFS*






Penso que será talvez porque boa parte do ensemble não desenvolve tanto como a saída operacional, e nesse caso subirá menos. Quanto mais rápido e intenso se desenvolver agora, mais rápido subirá nestes dias. Se pelo contrário, andar a "vegetar" sem grande evolução, tenderá a ir mais para Oeste devido ao fluxo de leste dos níveis baixos.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2009 às 22:28)

O 96L acabou de ser classificado como Depressão Tropical, a 7ª esta época, as previsões do NHC indicam que chegue a Tempestade Tropical, que seria o "Fred", mantendo-se nesta intensidade à medida que sobe de latitude.








> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 072034
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2009 às 00:20)

Espectacular organização deste sistema dada a localização, ainda ontem saiu de Africa. Deverá ser o "Fred" daqui a poucas horas.  Aparentemente não deve afectar Cabo Verde como pensava ontem pois a convecção organizou-se muito bem de forma compacta em redor do centro mas ainda afastado para sul.


----------



## Ritinha (8 Set 2009 às 14:07)

Vince disse:


> Espectacular organização deste sistema dada a localização, ainda ontem saiu de Africa. Deverá ser o "Fred" daqui a poucas horas.  Aparentemente não deve afectar Cabo Verde como pensava ontem pois a convecção organizou-se muito bem de forma compacta em redor do centro mas ainda afastado para sul.



Olá a todos!!!

Ouvi uns comentários de uma previsão de furacão no proximo domingo na Republica dominicana, que me deixaram bastante angustiada!! como tenho passado por aqui para ler as últimas actualizações,e não me lembro de ter lido isso e uma vez que se apróxima a minha viagem a Punta Cana (12 Set)....precisava muito da ajuda!loll...prefiro saber o que me espera...além disso qd vou verificar o tempo em Punta Cana cada site diz uma coisa diferente! Siceramente prefiro o que tem sempre o belo do solinho!!!!

Obrigada pessoal!!


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2009 às 18:02)

Ritinha disse:


> Olá a todos!!!
> 
> Ouvi uns comentários de uma previsão de furacão no proximo domingo na Republica dominicana, que me deixaram bastante angustiada!! como tenho passado por aqui para ler as últimas actualizações,e não me lembro de ter lido isso e uma vez que se apróxima a minha viagem a Punta Cana (12 Set)....precisava muito da ajuda!loll...prefiro saber o que me espera...além disso qd vou verificar o tempo em Punta Cana cada site diz uma coisa diferente! Siceramente prefiro o que tem sempre o belo do solinho!!!!
> 
> Obrigada pessoal!!




Até onde as previsões tem alguma fiabilidade, 5 dias, vá lá, uma semana, não tem nada no horizonte para além do Fred que vai seguir para norte.
Olhando para a bola de cristal que são modelos a longo prazo, por acaso também não aparece nada, o que até é estranho nesta altura do ano. 
Mas a longo prazo é futurologia, podia aparecer e não se passar nada, como pode não aparecer e até acontecer algo.

Exemplo de saídas a longo prazo, 10 dias, 18 Setembro, quer o GFS quer o ECM não mostram nada. Mas repito, previsões tão longínquas valem quase zero.












Quanto a previsões locais em sites, nas Caraíbas nem vale a pena perder tempo a olhar para elas, pois é mesmo assim, dão chuva e trovoadas e está sol, dão sol e de vez em quando há uma trovoada. A única coisa realmente importante é seguir a formação de ciclones tropical ou perturbações tropicais mais fortes.


----------



## Ritinha (9 Set 2009 às 10:10)

Vince disse:


> Até onde as previsões tem alguma fiabilidade, 5 dias, vá lá, uma semana, não tem nada no horizonte para além do Fred que vai seguir para norte.
> Olhando para a bola de cristal que são modelos a longo prazo, por acaso também não aparece nada, o que até é estranho nesta altura do ano.
> Mas a longo prazo é futurologia, podia aparecer e não se passar nada, como pode não aparecer e até acontecer algo.
> 
> ...



Obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Set 2009 às 05:07)

*Re: Furacão FRED (Atlântico 2009 #6)*

Alguém por acaso poderá me informar qual é o estado neste momento da Onda Tropical a sul de Cabo Verde?

Digo, se ainda permanece activa?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Ritinha (11 Set 2009 às 09:06)

Ritinha disse:


> Obrigada pela ajuda!



Bom dia a todos...

Bem...faltam menos de 24h para o meu voo para Punta Cana, espero que pelo menos se consiga aterrar sem apanhar nenhuma tempestade e resta me desejar que esses nossos amigos furacões não se lembrem de passar por lá para a semana.
quero agradecer a todos pelas actualizações que têm vindo a fazer e as dicas que me foram dando...um grande obrigado e....parabéns pelo site!


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2009 às 13:18)

Em relação às novas ondas tropicais, a que saiu agora de Africa não exibe para já grande coisa. O GFS desenvolve um pouco esta onda e a seguinte, o ECM não desenvolve nada.







*GFS 168 horas (18 Setembro)*






*ECM 168 horas (18 Setembro)*


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2009 às 09:25)

No Atlântico novo Invest, 98L. Apresenta alguns sinais de organização mas as condições são desfavoráveis, sendo para já baixa a probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. 




> A BROAD LOW PRESSURE AREA CENTERED ABOUT 900 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF
> THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS SHOWS SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION.
> HOWEVER...UPPER LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT FAVORABLE FOR SIGNIFICANT
> DEVELOPMENT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT ABOUT 10 TO
> ...




Os dois principais modelos globais não desenvolvem a perturbação, outros desenvolvem um sistema fraco. De qualquer forma é sempre de acompanhar.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 14:16)

Tranquilidade total no Atlântico, nenhuma das últimas perturbações ou os restos do Fred se desenvolveram. 

E nos dois principais modelos globais, nenhum mostra qualquer desenvolvimento tropical nos próximos 7 dias


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Set 2009 às 05:38)

Vince disse:


> Tranquilidade total no Atlântico...



É invulgar , muito invulgar mesmo, a calmaria reinante no Atlântico,
não só nestes últimos  dias mas também ao longo de toda a  presente temporada .
Não me lembro  nesta altura do campeonato haver só 6 furacões baptizados ,
Não me lembro em finais de Setembro nenhum ter atingido quer a costa Leste dos EUA,quer a Flórida, quer as costas do Golfo do México.
E mesmo no Pacífico tudo está mais tranquilo que noutros conturbados anos.
A temporada ainda não terminou.Ainda haverá mais um mês propício.
Mas pelo andar da carruagem , talvez este ano o balanço final venha baralhar tendências, ou quiçá confirmar ciclos.
Uma coisa parece certa: 
-Longe estão aqueles tempos de alarme em que as letras do alfabeto
já não chegavam para as ocorrências...


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2009 às 01:15)

Em contrapartida o Pacífico Este e Central vai registando sucessivas Tempestades Tropicais.


----------



## catiap (24 Set 2009 às 14:31)

ola a todos!

Conheci o vosso forum no inicio deste ano, e desde entao tenho acompanhado com algum interesse. vou de ferias para a jamaica dia 4 de outubro, mas como o atlantico tem estado tao calminho, ate tou com medo que venha por ai algo grande!! o que eu queria saber era se aparece alguma coisa nos graficos nos proximos dias?

obrigado pela ajuda
catia


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2009 às 14:42)

catiap disse:


> ola a todos!
> 
> Conheci o vosso forum no inicio deste ano, e desde entao tenho acompanhado com algum interesse. vou de ferias para a jamaica dia 4 de outubro, mas como o atlantico tem estado tao calminho, ate tou com medo que venha por ai algo grande!! o que eu queria saber era se aparece alguma coisa nos graficos nos proximos dias?
> 
> ...



Bem-vinda e boa viagem 

Ainda é muito cedo para saber se vai existir algum sistema a partir de 4 de Outubro. Mas só com muito, mas mesmo muito azar uma tempestade ía estragar as férias.

É uma questão de ficares atenta ao fórum e seguir os desenvolvimentos.

De resto, o único conselho que te posso dar é para te divertires e não abusares daquela espécie de ervas que eles vendem por lá


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 22:20)

O NHC sinalizou hoje uma onda tropical, localizada a Oeste de Cabo Verde, com poucos sinais de organização, mas que poderia se tornar mais organizada nos próximos dias. Para já, apresenta um risco mínimo (inferior a 30%) de formação de um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.

Para já os modelos não apresentam desenvolvimento relevante para este sistema.






Imagem de satélite das 21h30






Temperatura da água do mar e diferença em relação à média:


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 16:36)

A onda tropical referida ontem, passou a aviso laranja, e foi lançado o Invest 99L.



> SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT
> 325 MILES WEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS HAS BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED
> THIS MORNING.  SOME ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS
> POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS BEFORE UPPER-LEVEL WINDS BECOME
> ...



Hoje pela manhã, esta onda tropical apresentava sinais de maior organização, com um aumento de precipitação e trovoadas. Encontra-se a Oeste de Cabo Verde, com ventos na ordem de 30mph. 






Com windshear não muito alto até domingo, mas com ar seco que pode vir a afectar o sistema, o NHC coloca uma possibilidade moderada de formação de depressão tropical (entre 30 a 50%). A partir de segunda-feira e com aumento significativo de windshear deverá enfraquecer e não se prevê, segundo os modelos, grande desenvolvimento nos dias seguintes.






Uma outra nova onda tropical que se encontra ao largo da costa de África, apresentava forte convecção na manhã de hoje, e poderá merecer atenção nos próximos dias.


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 20:34)

O Invest 99L, apresenta ao fim do dia um bom aspecto, com sinais de melhor organização. O NHC aumentou o nivel de alerta para vermelho, ou seja, uma possibilidade superior a 50% de formação de uma depressão tropical nas próximas 48h.



> SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT
> 400 MILES WEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS HAS CONTINUED TO BECOME
> BETTER ORGANIZED.  A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM IN THIS AREA
> DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS BEFORE UPPER-LEVEL WINDS BECOME LESS
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2009 às 21:52)

E de forma inesperada até há 2 dias atrás, a perturbação 99L evoluiu rapidamente e foi hoje considerada a depressão tropical nº8

Trajecto previsto para norte para uma zona menos favorável deverá impedir significativa intensificação, mas talvez chegue pelo menos a Tempestade Tropical nomeada.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 23:17)

A depressão oito não chegou a tempestade tropical, não se intensificou hoje como esperado. Já ao fim do dia de hoje, a circulação enfraqueceu bastante e voltou a ser considerada apenas uma onda tropical. 

O último aviso público:


> ...DEPRESSION WEAKENS TO A TROPICAL WAVE...
> 
> AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF THE REMNANTS OF TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION EIGHT WERE LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 18.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE
> ...


----------



## la.conh (27 Set 2009 às 13:58)

*Tempestade tropical EIGHT*

Olá amigos,
Hoje acessando o site do NHC vi uma tempestada tropical(antiga depressão tropical) chamada "EIGHT" que nasceu à oeste da Africa e poderá virar um furacão nas próximas 48 horas.

Veja o anúncio que o NHC soltou a poucas horas : 


> CZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...


Aqui vai uma imagem da Tempestade Tropical :




Eu gostaria de saber se ela é a Tempestade Tropical Erika ou é uma sub-tempestade tropical que também começa com *E*.
Obrigado quem responder


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2009 às 14:09)

*Re: Tempestade tropical EIGHT*

Não existe nenhuma tempestade tropical activa no Atlântico


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 14:46)

*Re: Tempestade tropical EIGHT*



la.conh disse:


> Olá amigos,
> Hoje acessando o site do NHC vi uma tempestada tropical(antiga depressão tropical) chamada "EIGHT" que nasceu à oeste da Africa e poderá virar um furacão nas próximas 48 horas.
> 
> Veja o anúncio que o NHC soltou a poucas horas :
> ...



Alguma confusão..
Essa não é imagem de uma tempestade tropical, nem sequer de uma depressão tropical, trata-se de uma onda tropical - o que restou da depressão oito. Podes consultar todo o histórico dessa depressão nos tópicos anteriores.
Quanto a essa onda tropical, está muito desorganizada com algumas trovoadas, mas com ventos fortes nos níveis altos que inibem qualquer tentativa de se tornar tropical. Para tal o NHC apenas coloca em observação essa área, em alerta amarelo (o mais baixo de três níveis), com possibilidade abaixo de 30% de desenvolvimento tropical.

Segundo os modelos, não é esperado desenvolvimento tropical desta onda tropical.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 17:30)

A depressão nos Açores é oficialmente o Invest 90L, mas o seguimento está a ser feito no tópico dos Açores e Madeira:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...a-trovoadas-out-2009-a-3788-4.html#post166223


----------



## S. Teixeira (9 Out 2009 às 17:06)

Olá boa tarde a todos!

Já conheço há algum tempo o vosso site, e devo confessar é bastante interessante.
Porém, não percebo muito do tema, mas esforço-me para tal
Estou prestes a embarcar para Punta Cana, a 20 de Outubro, gostaria de saber, sendo possivél claro, se existe algum previsão para estes lados nessa altura.
Sei que a época de furacões acaba somente a 30 de Novembro, e devo confessar que estou com algum receio, pois ainda por cima isto para estes lados aparenta estar calminho.


Bem, agradeço-lhes desde já todas as informações que me possam fornecer.

Silvia Teixeira


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2009 às 16:58)

Boa tarde Silvia muito obrigado por procurar este Fórum e muito bem vinda desde já 
Quanto á sua situação é digamos ainda muito cedo para uma possível previsão Meteorológica uma vez que os chamados Furacões podem facilmente formar-se em pouco tempo e convém realçar que estamos na época alta do seu aparecimento embora o Atlântico esteja este ano particularmente calmo quando comparado a outros anos. 
Posso-lhe garantir que actualmente e se viajasse agora não teria motivos de preocupação uma vez que não existem por agora Furacões ou Tempestades do género activas, de qualquer maneira posso-lhe sugerir que até ao dia da sua viagem procure passar por aqui para lhe irmos informando acerca da situação, qualquer outra dúvida que tenha é só postar aqui  .

Mapa Actual do Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami no Oceano Atlântico:


----------



## S. Teixeira (18 Out 2009 às 14:55)

Olá mais uma vez

Faltam apenas 2 dias para embarcar para Punta Cana (20.10), pretendia saber se neste momento já me podem dar previsões para lá.

Agradeço-lhes desde já toda a informação que me possam dispensar,

Cumprimentos
Sílvia Teixeira


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2009 às 18:22)

Olá, de momento não há nada de concreto embora pela primeira vez desde há muito tempo um modelo importante, o ECMWF, tem vindo nas últimas 3 saídas a mostrar um Furacão nas Caraíbas a formar-se na próxima semana no sul/sudoeste do mar das Caraíbas com trajectória alternando entre saídas para norte (Jamaica/Cuba) ou noroeste (México/Golfo do México). 


ECM daqui a uma semana, próximo Domingo:






O outro modelo global, GFS, não tem visto nada de especial. Como referido de outras vezes, não quer dizer muito para já, até pelas muitas horas que faltam, cerca de 100 horas o que em previsões de modelos é ainda muito pouco confiável, embora a insistência do ECMWF merece pela menos alguma atenção para já. 

Na área de formação prevista há já hoje uma pequena perturbação a norte do Panamá com uma baixa à superfície, mas que de momento não está oficialmente a ser seguida pelo NHC. Dada a insistência do ECMWF é provável que em breve o NHC emita um aviso amarelo.






De qualquer das formas, mesmo nesse cenário do ECM, tal como está não implicaria com a Republica Dominicana o que vem de encontro à climatologia, a Rep.Dominicana nesta altura já não costuma estar na rota de ciclones tropicais intensos, este país é mais afectado com os ciclones que se foram a leste em Agosto e Setembro. Em finais de Outubro e Novembro já são improváveis devido à gradual descida da ZCIT nessa zona não conseguindo as perturbações libertarem-se da mesma devido à maior proximidade do equador.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

No Atlântico após muitos dias sem novidades foi decretado o* Invest 96L* para uma possível transição subtropical de uma depressão que está 600 milhas a leste das Bermudas












Não está previsto que vá para os Açores pois deverá contornar o Anticiclone.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 19:23)

Vince disse:


> No Atlântico após muitos dias sem novidades foi decretado o* Invest 96L* para uma possível transição subtropical de uma depressão que está 600 milhas a leste das Bermudas
> 
> Não está previsto que vá para os Açores pois deverá contornar o Anticiclone.



O famoso bloqueio a fazer das suas e avaliar pelo gif está em posição dominante...


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 20:58)

A evoluir rapidamente, é possível que tenhamos a «Ida» em breve


----------



## garcia28 (1 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

boa noite,eu para a semana estou indo para cuba,e como nao entendo nada disto de climas ,gostaria de saber se ainda é altura de furacoes para aquela zona e se algum esta previsto para a semana que vem,muito obrigado

cumprimentos!!


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2009 às 09:32)

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS NEAR THE CENTER OF A NON-TROPICAL LOW
PRESSURE AREA LOCATED ABOUT 375 MILES EAST-NORTHEAST OF BERMUDA
HAVE CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS. 
THE LOW APPEARS TO BE ACQUIRING SOME SUBTROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS...
BUT IT IS STILL ASSOCIATED WITH A SURFACE FRONTAL BOUNDARY AT THIS
TIME.  IF THE LOW LOSES ITS FRONTAL PROPERTIES...IT COULD BECOME A
SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL STORM OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO AS IT MOVES
NORTHWESTWARD AND THEN NORTHWARD AT AROUND 10 MPH.  THERE IS A HIGH
CHANCE...GREATER THAN 50 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A
SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. FOR
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM...REFER TO HIGH SEAS
FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE UNDER AWIPS
HEADER NFDHSFAT1 AND WMO HEADER FZNT01 KWBC.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT
EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.


apesar das expectativas a depressao enfraqueceu ligeiramente perdendo bastante convecçao nomeadamente perto do centro onde ontem havia mesmo um olho...
a NW do sistema aproxima-se um sistema frontal e o centro esta sobre aguas entre 24-26º.
é provavel que o sistema se regenere nas prox horas...
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/loop-rb.html


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2009 às 15:55)

Já não vai longe este. Ontem estava com bom aspecto mas ainda estava demasiado acoplado à frente para ser classificado, e hoje perdeu a convecção em água cada vez mais fria.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2009 às 16:05)

garcia28 disse:


> boa noite,eu para a semana estou indo para cuba,e como nao entendo nada disto de climas ,gostaria de saber se ainda é altura de furacoes para aquela zona e se algum esta previsto para a semana que vem,muito obrigado
> 
> cumprimentos!!




Para já parece que não está previsto nada. O modelo ECMWF não mostra nada, outros modelos mostram qualquer coisa fraca mas no Golfo do México e não em Cuba, e para já mesmo isso pouco confiável. 
E estamos quase a chegar ao fim da época que foi fraca no Atlântico.


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2009 às 20:06)

Formou-se uma nova perturbação no sudoeste do mar das Caraíbas. *97L*











As previsões dos modelos são bastante diferentes, com uns até a desenvolverem um furacão, outros não. O movimento à partida será para NW para junto do Yukatan ou Belize, mas há outros modelos que apontam para norte. Se for para NW interagirá muito com Terra embora não se deve mover muito hoje e amanhã.

Situação a acompanhar.



> SHOWER ACTIVITY...ALTHOUGH LIMITED IN EXTENT...HAS BECOME BETTER
> ORGANIZED IN ASSOCIATION WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE JUST EAST OF
> COSTA RICA IN THE EXTREME SOUTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA. THE LOW IS
> EXPECTED TO MOVE LITTLE OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO...AND UPPER-LEVEL
> ...


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2009 às 15:16)

garcia28 disse:


> boa noite,eu para a semana estou indo para cuba,e como nao entendo nada disto de climas ,gostaria de saber se ainda é altura de furacoes para aquela zona e se algum esta previsto para a semana que vem,muito obrigado



E como às vezes sucede nos trópicos, em poucos dias tudo muda de repente.
Formou-se hoje uma depressão tropical pelo que terá que estar atento pois Cuba pode ser um possível destino da mesma. É a 11ª depressão tropical da temporada e está previsto que se torne a Tempestade Tropical «Ida» ainda hoje.

A previsão deste sistema está muito complicada pois a depressão pouco se moverá nestes primeiros dias, e depois há grande divergência dos modelos. Há ainda o factor terra, se ela se deslocar para W ou NW sobre Terra enfraquecerá mas depois poderá reemergir e não se sabe bem se se reorganiza novamente. Uma outra perturbação próxima, no Pacífico (96E) também ajuda a complicar as previsões se a mesma se desenvolver.






O próprio NHC adverte na discussão para a complexidade da previsão e para a pouca confiança da mesma. Um avião de reconhecimento já se encontra a caminho para recolher mais dados.













> TROPICAL DEPRESSION ELEVEN ADVISORY NUMBER   1
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL112009
> 1000 AM EST WED NOV 04 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

No mar das Caraíbas junto à Nicarágua a depressão tropical nº 11 evoluiu para Tempestade Tropical «IDA», o 9º sistema nomeado esta época no Atlântico. Dados obtidos por voo de reconhecimento validaram essa classificação. 

O seguimento passa para o tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical IDA (Atlântico 2009 #9)


----------



## garcia28 (5 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

muito obrigado vince

eu ainda não sei se vou para cuba,porque felizmente eu posso marcar férias um dia antes,e ainda tou indeciso entre cuba,mexico e jamaica,e sabendo que o tempo é imprevisivel ,uns 3 dias antes ,venho aqui lhe perguntar se há alguma previsao para essas zonas,mesmo sabendo que de um momento para o outro posso ocorrer algo,é bom sinal que pelo menos uns dias antes nao haja nada de previsto

mas muito obrigado pela sua ajuda!!

fique com Deus


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2009 às 13:24)

*Bilan de la saison cyclonique 2009 en Atlantique Nord*

*La saison des ouragans dans l'Atlantique nord s'est officiellement achevée hier et a été marquée par une activité exceptionnellement calme*, épargnant les côtes des Caraïbes et des Etats-Unis, *que les météorologues attribuent au phénomène climatique El Niño.* Au total, neuf tempêtes tropicales dont trois ouragans se sont formés au cours de la saison, qui dure du 1er juin au 30 novembre.
Parmi ces ouragans, deux ont été majeurs (catégorie 4) avec des vents dépassant les 178 kmh, mais aucun ouragan de catégorie 5, la plus élevée sur l'échelle de Saffir-Simpson, ne s'est formé, pour la deuxième année consécutive. Il s'agit de l'une des années les plus calmes sur le front des ouragans dans l'Atlantique nord en plus d'une décennie. La dernière année où seulement trois ouragans ont été recensés était 1997, qui n'avait enregistré que huit tempêtes au total.
Selon ce météorologue William Gray, météorologue de l'Université du Colorado, qui réalise des prévisions sur les ouragans depuis 26 ans, El Niño "a généré des vents ascendants beaucoup plus forts que la moyenne, en particulier dans les Caraïbes et le golfe du Mexique", ce qui a provoqué moins de cyclones que d'habitude. Ainsi, cinq tempêtes tropicales (Ana, Danny, Erika, Fred et Henri) se sont dissipées au-dessus de l'océan sans avoir touché terre, "ce qui arrive rarement", selon un bilan communiqué par la CSU.
Autre particularité de cette saison, aucune tempête tropicale ne s'est formée en juin et juillet, et il a fallu attendre le 15 août pour voir arriver la première, Ana.
Le dernier ouragan de la saison, Ida, s'est formé début novembre avec des vents de 160 kmh mais était redevenu une tempête tropicale lorsqu'il a atteint l'Alabama (sud des Etats-Unis). Ida a cependant apporté dans son sillage des pluies diluviennes qui ont dévasté le Salvador, faisant 199 morts et 76 disparus et provoquant d'importants dégâts.
En revanche, Cuba et Haïti, sévèrement frappés en 2008, ont pu souffler en 2009. L'an dernier, Cuba a été balayé par une tempête et trois ouragans, faisant un grand nombre de victimes. Haïti, le pays le plus pauvre du continent américain, a vécu en 2008 une catastrophe humanitaire après le passage de deux tempêtes et deux ouragans qui ont causé un millier de morts et des inondations dévastatrices.

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------

